# Pod condensation



## archie58 (Sep 17, 2008)

Although we have had the fix of extra insulation in our pod carried out, we noticed water dripping from the speaker on our trip away this week. We had the heater on low all night as it was very cold, but I thought the modification was supposed to cure this problem completely. Has anyone else experienced this problem after having had the fix done? Is it possible to have even more insulation added under warranty to try to eliminate the condensation problem altogether? [align=left]


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

do you know what is causing the condensation? Did you leave a vent open at all?


----------



## archie58 (Sep 17, 2008)

No, it is a recognised problem with Swift vans that condensation can form in the overcab pod and drip through the speaker in the kitchen area when the van moves off and that's why Swift introduced a fix of adding extra insulation. As we've had this fix done, we're worried as to why the problem is still there and very concerned about the damp factor in the roof.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Archie58,

I'm sorry to hear about your issue. If you have had the modification to the pod area, there should be no risk of condensation within the pod itself and no route for warm air to enter the pod cavity.

I suppose the first question is whether other areas of the vehicle showed condensation forming on the surface? Washroom walls and the luton plastic liner are normally the first areas to experience surface condensation. Is so, additional night ventilation is suggested, by using the windows on their night catch position.

However, if you are at all concerned, please contact your dealer for a further inspection, to ensure all measures are in place. 

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## archie58 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for your quick response, Ash. There was no other obvious condensation in the van at all. We are due to have the door fix done soon so we will get the workshop to check the insulation then.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Archie58,

I'm sure your dealer will be able to confirm the source of the condensation, but if you need anything else, please let me know.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Once again excellent response from Swift on a Sunday afternoon.
Now watch someone come along and say that if Swift built them properly in the first place they would not have to respond. As if anyone builds the perfect motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## andos679 (Feb 4, 2010)

*pod condensation !*

About to collect are 679 later this week and have just heard about the pod condensation problem. Is this apparent on all the Hi Line models and how can I find out if our 'van has already had this mod carried out or not ?


----------



## tommo3 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a 2008 lifestyle 630 l and i also has the condensation proplem in pod area.My motorhome had to go back to factory for repairs to be carried out and whilst it was in it had new side floor sections on both sides fitted,new fuseboard etc. Swift paid all my expenses and provided me with hire car and i can only praise the way my problems were sorted out.but i must admit i was shocked to learn that my 2008 motorhome had rotten floors that needed replacing but i was told this was due to flooring materials changing specs.


----------



## ikonos (Aug 1, 2010)

When we got home we noticed even more water pouring through our speakers

We currently have a basin on the table just now, we decided to search the internet last night to see if their was a problem with any other motorhomes and came across your thread,

The van is always well ventilated in storage at the rear of the garden, but we are still getting this condensation problem, 

I contact the swift group this morning after a discussion with my husband, who was a bit concerned about the possibility of mould/bacteria and legionella which may be forming/ or possibility be forming as part of this situation where my kids are sleeping and breathing in.

We were advised by the customer service team that they know swift is aware of this problem in the Luton area with condensation (same issue as we are experiencing) and are taking measures to rectify this, however I was required to contact a local dealer (Perthshire caravans), to arrange a booking to get a damp meter test. On reply from Perthshire they asked are swift going to pay for this and also did we buy the van from them, on reply no I got advised that they were fully booked until end of season and could not help, as their loyalty was only to customers who bought vans from themselves, which I think is totally unacceptable.

On phoning your customer service back and advising them of this, they said they could not help, to find a dealer more south from myself, which is Manchester or find a dealer and pay for the repair myself, as the motorhome is covered with a 6 year manufacturers water ingress warranty surely this should cover this and not out my pocket.

can you please advise on next step to resolve, as I know have a van sitting in the garden that I cannot use.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Suggest you contact either the dealer from whom you purchased the motorhome or the one from whom it was originally purchased and ask for help/advice.
Bill


----------



## ikonos (Aug 1, 2010)

Checked the paperwork tonight, it seems as if it was bought straight from the manufacturer - swift, phonecall tomorrow to see if they can resolve this and organise someone to look at it. I still have 1 yr left on my water ingress warranty left.


----------

